# Schooling Cobia



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Pulled up to a rig and saw several cobia swimming around. I know they're finicky but any tricks to getting them to bite? Tried dropping a mud minnow but had a weight on and then free lined a piggy but to no avail. Had some frozen cigar minnows but didn't think to try that. Is it one of those things or are there some tips to improving your chances ? Have 4 different live bait options ?:walkingsm

Didn't try any arty's.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Live bait normally works. Small jig with curly tail works, throw over some chum and get them feeding and then drop them a free line chum bait.


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

Reel_Blessed said:


> Pulled up to a rig and saw several cobia swimming around. I know they're finicky but any tricks to getting them to bite? Tried dropping a mud minnow but had a weight on and then free lined a piggy but to no avail. Had some frozen cigar minnows but didn't think to try that. Is it one of those things or are there some tips to improving your chances ? Have 4 different live bait options ?:walkingsm
> 
> Didn't try any arty's.


I have had good luck backing off a bit and tossing a sardine hooked through the eye on a drift line (use mono or clear leader).

If that does not work, I normally will back off a little farther and try tossing a lead jig head with a pink curley tail grub on it (maybe 1-3 ounce jig head and 4-5 inch grub). Work the bait up and down and about 1-2 feet under the surface). Don't be affraid to go back several times and try to not catch the small ones first.

If that does not work, then I tip the same grub with a sardine.

After that it's to the o'le 12-guage and double-o-buck....just kidding.


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Free gaff em. Or ask James Howell for his secret he always seems to get them to bite.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Ive seen posted on here a few times that using a whole Hardhead as bait for Ling are a sure fire way to get them to bite. 

I have my doubts and no experience w/ taking a hardhead offshore for bait.


I do know that non-conventional baits work sometimes, like a doughnut, or a BOB from Whataburger, sometimes you gotta sacrafice


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

small hardheads (palm size or a little bigger) are excellent ling baits. just make sure to clip the fins first. :work:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL, we've been snubbed by Mr. and Mrs. Ling before too! So we just parked by the rig and I broke out some beer, my now-soggy ham sammich, and some stale Fritos. 

I'll be blowed, a Frito chip hit the water and they was fighting over it. Funniest thing you ever saw. So being a sailor, if a little is good A LOT should be better, right? Correctamundo!

So we got 'em pretty worked up and I saved the last of the sammich for a bait hook and let 'er rip. Instant hook-up. The man with the bologne sammich tagged one next, nice grease slick. Folks I dunno but when "lunch" was over the bite stopped, wouldn't touch nuthin! Next time I'm trying the Tube Steak Trick.
sammie


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ling can't resist a live hardhead..

Was this recently you saw the Ling???

Next time you see them, if they won't take any lures or whatever, throw out small pieces of chum. If they don't eat it, they won't eat anything. If they do eat it, use a small hook, imbed it into a similar sized piece of chum, throw it in the water with just a few other pieces...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Best lulk I have had is to slip off into the water with my speargun. it doesn't matter if they are biting or not. A piece of spring steel to the head will help get them into the boat.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'll never tell, Roy.:tongue:

I will say there is no one trick that works all the time. You need about a half dozen tricks and try them all.



runningquarters said:


> Free gaff em. Or ask James Howell for his secret he always seems to get them to bite.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Ling can't resist a live hardhead..
> 
> Was this recently you saw the Ling???
> 
> Next time you see them, if they won't take any lures or whatever, throw out small pieces of chum. If they don't eat it, they won't eat anything. If they do eat it, use a small hook, imbed it into a similar sized piece of chum, throw it in the water with just a few other pieces...


Yea...this was yesterday. Had a chicken salad sandwhich. Should have tried that. :smile:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I was seriously thinking about heading out yesturday.. May have been the pressure not making the fish want to eat. I tried 5 proven Drum spots yesturday and all we got was two big slimers and two hard heads. We marked a lot of fish, but not a lot of biting fish.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Went with a buddy for my first off shore trip out of Texas. My offshore fishing has only been done out of Ft Lauderdale so a little different :smile: It was fun though. Caught my first Red Snapper and a small grouper. We went out of POC and hit some rig about 35 - 40 miles out. Rig was in 175'. Water was 68 and by the time we hit 120 ' it was at 70. The cobia were on this rig.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Reel_Blessed said:


> Yea...this was yesterday. Had a chicken salad sandwhich. Should have tried that. :smile:


Hmm, them chicken patties outta work, or greasy Chicken McNuggets mebbe. I know them ling with spit back any bone atcha, PTUUI. Them's some smart critters, I tell ya. :rotfl:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Reel_Blessed said:


> Went with a buddy for my first off shore trip out of Texas. My offshore fishing has only been done out of Ft Lauderdale so a little different :smile: It was fun though. Caught my first Red Snapper and a small grouper. We went out of POC and hit some rig about 35 - 40 miles out. Rig was in 175'. Water was 68 and by the time we hit 120 ' it was at 70. The cobia were on this rig.


Ohhh... I thought you was the other Reel Blessed, Out of the Galveston County area, who is a guide.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Swells said:


> Hmm, them chicken patties outta work, or greasy Chicken McNuggets mebbe. I know them ling with spit back any bone atcha, PTUUI. Them's some smart critters, I tell ya. :rotfl:


LOL...my buddy and I were talking about that. I wonder if they prefer barb q or honey mustard. He said a buddy threw a KFC drumstick bone and caught one !


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Ohhh... I thought you was the other Reel Blessed, Out of the Galveston County area, who is a guide.


:smile: No. I know there are 2 of us. I may need to put a II or something on the end.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

I have heard a plastic sandwich bag will work. Never tried it though.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK hkeres the answer

Cut all your hardware off your line and tie a treble direct to your line. Chum a bit and also put small bait on the treble. Cast it out and I promise they will eat.

Charlie


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

It is hard for them to resist live crabs also or even a crab broken in half. I sometimes make a point to take 5 or 6 live crabs with me specifically in the event you run into the finiky cobia. I've never tried the hard heads but have heard they work also.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Pink tandem speck rig on 10lb test on a trout rod. Good luck getting em out of a rig, but over open structure it works. Your freinds will be P.O.ed about the 30+ minute fight though.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I think we actually ended up hooking one with a free lined piggy perch, but he was on very light tackle and after about 2 minutes, he took me into the rig and it was all over. That was the only live perch we had, so that was that. (I was the other guy with Reel Blessed II). Sad thing is, I've heard that about the spec rigs and put two in my box before we left, and somewhere along the way just forgot I had them.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Live eels work good, too.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> OK hkeres the answer
> 
> Cut all your hardware off your line and tie a treble direct to your line. Chum a bit and also put small bait on the treble. Cast it out and I promise they will eat.
> 
> Charlie


Ever thought about a good use for that Government Cheese? Make a little cube to cover your treble or circle hook and free-line cast with no weights. I use a fair chunk to get some distance.

Down here by South Padre the Ling seem to like spicy stuff like 7-11 hot bean burrito chunk. Mmmmm. Breakfast of champions!

All this talk about fishing with food is making me hongry ... must ... resist ... urge ... to ... eat ... bait.


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

All these hardheads you guys are talking about, I guess I need to work on my technique, cuz I never catch 'em. As a kid, my ol' man told me I would get a spanking if I caught them. 

As for ling, piggy perch have always been money for us. You may try splashing the surface more, and if no livies, try the alka seltzer in the dead bait trick.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

TAKE, TAKE, GIVE 

works every time


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Vienna sausages. Easy to carry and cheap.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Every Ling that I caught last year was on a red and white snapper slapper.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Topwaters!


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*lol*



michaelbaranowski said:


> Best lulk I have had is to slip off into the water with my speargun. it doesn't matter if they are biting or not. A piece of spring steel to the head will help get them into the boat.


funny


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Reel_Blessed said:


> Pulled up to a rig and saw several cobia swimming around. .


Could you tell us what port you were fishing out of?

Ive heard reports of ling sightings showing up down south Tx way, but havent heard any up north yet..

Just courious.

I truely have to agree with some of the others. You really need to have a whole bag of trips and some patience to catch ling some days. My experience is, the bigger they are, the smarter they are. They didnt get 80+#'s by biting fishermans hooks. :smile:

Heres some of the items in my "ling" bag
1. assorted lenghts of unweighted 11" femlee eels, (several)
2. red head with white body catch 2000 mirror lures
3. Lead headed jig im guessing that a couple few oz with about a 10-12 inch hot pink curly tail grub, white curly tail grubs, floresent green curly tail grubs.
4. every color of snapper slapper in existance thats sold of various sizes.
4A. Florecent green speck rig. 
4B. 2-3oz silver diamond jig
5. a zip lock package of alcazulzers with a 1/8" drill bit in the sack to lodge inside a dead bait.
6. bonito bellys
7. florocarbon line
8. about a 2/0-3/0 ringed hook for bait, especially a lively
9. live bait if there is any way to get it...
10. can of vienna sausage
11. any other type of ling lead head with a curly tail jig speared on.
12. My favorite live baits are hand size shad, pin fish, hard heads, croakers, hard tails, live eels (can be caught at night off the docks, etc.... For some reason, ive had my absolute best live baits be the live eels and the shad. But, the eels are a pain to deal with unless you whop them on the deck to calm them down and the shad are delicate and hard to keep alive sometimes.

And lucky 13?---Prayer

If none of the above work, and you'll have days they wont, thats when you pop open a beer and give him a toast for outsmart'n your A$S :cheers:

I love catchin ling.. I know yall do too....:smile:.

Hog


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Ugh, nobody can figger out my "dry" sense of humor I guess but artificial lures are sporty unless you get into ultra-lights and fly fishing. Vienna sausages and all that food including live piggies are cheating wicked bad! 

MWB007 is right, the most common lure for chunking Ling is the skirted jig like the Snapper Slapper. These will cast a mile and you crank like heck, very fast. Like any sight casting you have to cast so the lure lands about 5-10 feet in front of the Ling while it's moving in the water. It is sight-casting at it's very best.

Just like the Snapper Slapper, you need several weights and colors like a 1, 3, 5 and maybe a 7 ounce jig. I like the 3 for calm waters and the 5 for larger waves and higher winds. The exact color doesn't matter but it is true some seem more attractive on a very sunny day versus a cloudy day. You take it from there...


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

The only live bait I know if is an eel. Although I've never seen them available here in Texas. We used to fish them in North Florida....Hardheads are good too but htey will pass on them...Sometimes they do want small baits, a small piece of squid work into your chum line works best...


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Live pin perch has always caught the most finicky ling, other than one about 40/50lbs last summer that wouldn't eat ANYTHING. I think it had been hooked and broken off earlier in the day, or the day before...it (and the smaller one with it) were swimming faster than any other ling I've ever seen. Something would hit the water in front of them, and they'd turn on a dime around it, and swim the other way around the structure.

Live perch are my absolute go-to ling baits. Big croakers are pretty good to. Live eels are deadly if you can find them. They often work when other stuff doesn't.

If you've got a good relationship with your bait dealer, talk them out of 5 or 6 of the biggest live shrimp they've got next time you think you might run into some ling offshore.

You didn't hear that last one from me though


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Nice*



hog said:


> If none of the above work, and you'll have days they wont, thats when you pop open a beer and give him a toast for outsmart'n your A$S
> Hog


Ive done that a few times...LOL...:rybka:


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've had good results with a 2-3 oz white bucktail jig Bass Pro sells(I think the brand is XPS) they have a head shaped like a guppie minnow, throw a good 15-20 yards out ahead of him and burn it back. When available live bait, but chop about the top 1/2 of the tail off before casting out and freeline him, the wounded action of the bait has always worked for me.Sure glad to here they are moving up the coast.-Mike


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Try to make it impossible for them to get your bait. Beat the water like a drum with a snapper slapper and the drag backed way off. Hold on to rod real well. Stuff a little drop drop fizz fizz in your baits mouth. For top water action bake some 9/0 hooks into some cheep biscuits. In a pinch try a hot dog. Take a **** while your lines is out and your rod in the holder. Just a few things that have worked for me.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

The problem was.....Texas ling don't like being called cobia...it makes them real mad...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

across777 said:


> The problem was.....Texas ling don't like being called cobia...it makes them real mad...


Them are smart little devils I tell ya. They like to be talked to like a cross between a pig and a cat, kind of a grunting meow. Gotta talk rite to 'em.

And steal a small spaghetti pot or pan from the old lady, a cheap old aluminum one, and bang the krap out of it halfway in the water like with your fish knocker stick.

Yep, right about when you're drinking a beer, bangin' the pot, grunting like a pig, and going "meow" like a cat, that bahstid is going to try to sneak up and jerk your rod out of your hands, the rod holder, or the rocket launcher, pull it into the water. Happens every time when you're not lookin'


----------



## dtmcdani (Jul 28, 2008)

*crazy I tell you*

Last summer out of freeport, my family and I were fishing the last day of snapper season. We were hooked up to a rig, not catching any snapper, when a school of ling swam up. My wife and I threw whole squid, nothing, snapper slappers baited and unbaited, nothing, live piggys, nothing. These ling came and went several times throughout to morning with never as much as a courtacy bite. Around lunch time, while we were all eating, here comes the ling, 6 or 7 with one real huge one. I was so frustrated, I threw my sandwich at them, nothing. My son, 5, threw his chicken nuggets in at them. No joke, the whole school turned around and ate those d a m n nuggets. My wife and I looked at each other, scrambled to get our rods, baited our snapper rigs with chicken nuggets. BAMMM, instant hook up. the larger of the two was 66". The fish was so big, we unhooked from the rig to fight it and the copter that took off from that rig just hovered over us and watch as we got that fish in the boat. We now keep a zip-lock bag of chicken nuggets on board.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

what about a 5-7 inch live finger mullet. Everything likes mullet.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Sometimes no matter what you do, they just won't cooperate. The one trick I have that works from time to time is to cast near it/them and rip the bait/lure from them and get them to follow the bait/lure close to the boat. Multiple casts may be necessary until they get mad. If they follow the bait/lure but do not strike, then work the bait into lazy eights near the boat and watch out!


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

*Brown eels*

Check with the local shrimpers out of Galveston bay.......or stop by one on the way out.............they catch brown eels daily just dont have a reason to keep them. If you can get some of these....your ling problem is solved.

Or if you want to catch some eels yourself for future trips........check out the blue hole in the back of Highlands Bayou.......you can get to it from Highway Six not too far from Bayou Vista....just park your car and walk over to it........(you can get to it by boat but the entrance to it is super shallow......need a little john boat or something similiar........chunk some dead or live shrimp on bottom......its deep and full of brown eels. Unfortunately thats about all its good for.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Omanj said:


> Sometimes no matter what you do, they just won't cooperate. The one trick I have that works from time to time is to cast near it/them and rip the bait/lure from them and get them to follow the bait/lure close to the boat. Multiple casts may be necessary until they get mad. If they follow the bait/lure but do not strike, then work the bait into lazy eights near the boat and watch out!


True

Something I haven't seen mentioned are those long tube lures that most folks throw at Back-a-rudas. I've caught several Ling on the bright green ones. Sometime they will chase it retrieved fast and on top but sometimes you'll want to cast it out and let it sink. Maybe they think it's a bright green Eel .... LOL

One thing that has come in handy for me that I learned from an old pro charter captain. ..... whenever you see Ling on the surface there are almost always more down below them. With that in mind put a weight on that piggy next time and drop it down 30' - 40' and place that rod in the holder while playing on top with the others.


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

*ling magic*

Try piece of sardine or squid and shove 1/2 or whole alka seltzer inside. Toss out let bubbles start to fizz and hold on.


----------



## ronniels (Jun 13, 2007)

I always keep about a pound of headless jumbo shrimp in the bait box just for ling. I peel the shrimp and bury a single hook in the shrimp. Hook is tied straight to mono, no leader. I freespool the shrimp over the side of the boat and hang on. It seems to get the ling every time.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

hog said:


> Could you tell us what port you were fishing out of?
> 
> Ive heard reports of ling sightings showing up down south Tx way, but havent heard any up north yet..
> 
> ...


Went out of POC. We were at a rig 35- 40 miles out. 180' of water 70 degrees.

Ok, so reading all the posts, before heading out we need to:

Bake some biscuits
stop by Speedy Stop for:
spicy burrito
cienna sausage
cheese ball
rice crispy treat
beer (if not biting)
anything on aisle 7
potato and egg taco

Spec rig
liv eel
hard heads
spear gun 
dynamite
thermo nuclear diamond jig
chum
pop rocks
Mr Good bar

:rotfl:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL, don't forget the Alka-Seltzer after all that food. Works evree time!

But maybe this is a trick question - the old boy asked about schooling ling.

Well most of the time the ling just set there, such as around rigs, buoys, seaweed mats, floating junk, jetties, and stuff like that ... la dee dah, la dee dah, swimming in slow circles or lurking in the shadows. Residents of The Dark Side, mostly.

But during the spring and fall runs they can be quite spunky, traveling solitary or in packs pretty quickly down the beachfront. They are experts at herding any bait in the surf, expecially the guts out to the 4th sandbar ... mullet, bar jacks, trout, Spanish, and whatnot. Often some sharks attend to the ritual, taking up the rear of the pack. These fish are MOVING and you have to watch your water, jumping bait, birds, and the like because they'll be gone in a heartbeat.

That means a different stragety ... you need several poles ready-made to shoot lures or whatever. If you foul one rig, go to the next. Don't be surprised if they tag the lure or bait and drop it, as they're feeding in a frenzy and will attack anything, not hungry but more like peeved off. I've had several spit hooks back at me ... just keep trying.

The classic Spring Run is just east of the Mississippi River in mid to late April - I'll be up there. Sometimes the Fall Run can be good in Texas too, and we've seen them school off South Padre, only stopping for channel cuts, guts, and jetties, usually in October. This tends to coincide with the Fall King Run some years. They'll be tight into the shore when running and schooling.
sammie


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

*cobia bite*

I have never seen a chunk of fresh bonito refused. bury a circle hook on a mono or flouro leader in a cube of bonito. Then try to make it land on their head. Usually the hard part is trying to keep the smaller fish from snatching the bait first.

I have also tried a 9-10" live mullet and had three cobia in a full out race to get it. fun stuff


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

All great suggestions, all work some of the time, some work most of the time, and none of them work all of the time. Its good to see my one go-to bait hasn't been mentioned, though, and it won't be.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

James Howell said:


> All great suggestions, all work some of the time, some work most of the time, and none of them work all of the time. Its good to see my one go-to bait hasn't been mentioned, though, and it won't be.


Lemme guess ... is it live squid? Well do I get a free beer or what? :brew:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Not very nice James Howell... whatsamadda??? Scared somebody might actually catch a ling???? What's your #1 go to bait meester?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Nope. But drink a beer on me anyway.:brew:


Swells said:


> Lemme guess ... is it live squid? Well do I get a free beer or what? :brew:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

No, we fish two or three tournaments a year that have ling as a money fish, can't give away all the secrets. 


tinyrogerd01 said:


> Not very nice James Howell... whatsamadda??? Scared somebody might actually catch a ling???? What's your #1 go to bait meester?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

kittens


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't if its Howell's secret bait or not, but live waterdog salamanders seem to nearly always get the ling to bite....


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Nope, but these really work if you put sparkle glitter on 'em.



wildbill said:


> I don't if its Howell's secret bait or not, but live waterdog salamanders seem to nearly always get the ling to bite....


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> kittens


LOL!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

James Howell said:


> Nope, but these really work if you put sparkle glitter on 'em.


O I C... A little Bling Bling for da Ding a Ling Ling on your White Bucktail Jig!! Get's them big girls all the time!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> O I C... A little Bling Bling for da Ding a Ling Ling on your White Bucktail Jig!! Get's them big girls all the time!


I think ole Capt. Howell is playing with us! I've had ling hit on everything from dinky bass lures and minners to Black Bart marlin lures. It's really more of a mind game with ling.

How 'bout swimming crabs? I neeeeed a beer, man! :brew:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*hhhhmmmmm*

Regular old chewed Bubble gum(light pink) squished around a freelined hook tied straight to clear mono or Floro carbon. soon as you see them hit it, DRIVE that hook in and hang on. Never stick a Gaff in a Green Ling, they'll let you know quickly who's BOSS, especially the Biguns.


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

I have had them come up and nibble on a blue deck brush that some one was holding over the side, and on a spoon with a hunk of grass on it.


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

believe it or not..the canned vienna sausages work every time. I think it has something to do with the oils/smell when these things hit the water..Alway keep a can or 2 in the boat..


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

The large shiny rattle traps work like a charm.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Reel_Blessed said:


> Went out of POC. We were at a rig 35- 40 miles out. 180' of water 70 degrees.
> 
> Ok, so reading all the posts, before heading out we need to:
> 
> ...


Like I was mentioning in my post, I have litterally a whole tackle container set out/made with hopefully ling catch'n majic stuff. :bounce:

Three of the wierd'r things my neighbor has caught good 50+ # ling on are :rybka:

1. dried garlic seasoned Deer Sausage (also has caught grouper on it)

2. Red non cooked deer meat (says it reminds them of bonita) (He also uses freezer burned red deer meat to catch Tuna instead of bonita/blackfin chunks)

3. fresh piece of pineapple. (he said that one was done just as a joke on a ling that wouldnt bite a thing, and it worked)

But, I guess Im gonna have to add another bagie to my bag with the chicken nuggets. Humm wonder if its regular or extra crispy 

When all else fails, I think Im just gonna get my head'n nylon, rope him and dally off to the cleat and yell "Yahoooooo!" :rotfl:

Hog

PS: I think we need a thread on experiences of damage done to boat, equipment, person or as a result of putting to green a ling on the deck or in the fish box... When they get up over 50#'s, they aint nothin but a brown bomb'r tube of boat wreck'n muscle.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

hog said:


> PS: I think we need a thread on experiences of damage done to boat, equipment, person or as a result of putting to green a ling on the deck or in the fish box... When they get up over 50#'s, they aint nothin but a brown bomb'r tube of boat wreck'n muscle.


I hear ya loud and clear ... I can't imagine a newbie bringing in a "big green". I think I'd jump in the water!

Anybody tried to spike a big ling in the soft spot where you hit them with the fish knocker?


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Make that any kind of magnum rattle trap. Burn it back to the boat and when they get close, stop it cold. Set hook when it disappears in their mouth.



thebach said:


> The large shiny rattle traps work like a charm.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Tiny, don't be confused! lol

I thought I would throw a clue out there for what works for me EVERY time! There is a post by a certain person who mentions what I use in the very first sentence of his post! 

Captain Cody


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, now that I've read the entire thread I have one more item to add to the list. I can't claim it was my idea since Daniel at Surfside Marina put me on the best ling bait..........SPAM......my wife hates it when I go shopping and bring home a couple of cans! She wants to know if anyone saw me taking it off the shelf!! LOL. Last August we were 10-11 miles off of the Surside Jetties and after throwing the entire tackle box at the "school of ling", we tried Daniel's idea and threw chunks of SPAM to coax several of them into the boat.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Make that a Coors Light*



James Howell said:


> All great suggestions, all work some of the time, some work most of the time, and none of them work all of the time. Its good to see my one go-to bait hasn't been mentioned, though, and it won't be.


Live Blue Crab - Game Over

easy to catch - just drop a well hidden trap down at the dock the night before
easy to keep alive - will stay alive with minimal TLC even if a boat has no live well
easy to cast with no additional weight required
10 years ago as I was coming in from offshore I came across a log floating. It had a ling that would go over 70 pounds. That same day I had met another boat offshore and we corresponded throughout the day on the radio. After I could not get the ling to bite, I called the other guy to come over and try to catch it. He through everything he had as well and couldn't entice a strike. I asked him if he had any live bait (I had none) and he said he had nothing but an old blue crab. We agreed he should try it as a last resort. As soon as it hit the water, the ling was on....I am still waiting for somebody to pay me back for my good deed!!!!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*spell check*

through = threw.....but don't blame me for my poor spelling. I am merely a product of ECHS and TAMU!!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Reel Blessed said:


> Hey Tiny, don't be confused! lol
> 
> I thought I would throw a clue out there for what works for me EVERY time! There is a post by a certain person who mentions what I use in the very first sentence of his post!
> 
> Captain Cody


Hmmmm... that's one helluva clue....


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Hmmmm... that's one helluva clue....


Yup Tiny .... that narrows it down to.....

1) Live piggies
2) Red and white Snapper Slappers
3) Vienna Sausage
4) Fried Chicken (KFC, Churches or Popeye's)
5) Rattle Traps
6) Live Eels
7) Dead Eels
8) Fake Eels
9) Blue Crabs (or any other color)
10) Chatos (the other crab)
11) Spam
12) Mullet
13) Squid (live or dead)
14) Headless Shrimp
15) Live shrimp
16) Hardheads
17) WaterDogs with glitter
18) Salamanders with pink TuTus
19) Whataburger BOB
20) White jigs with curly tails
21) Spearguns
23) Dynamite
24) bologna

This is making me hungry...:redface:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That's a good one too, but still doesn't win the beer. I am real surprised no one has mentioned a jumbo live shrimp (I mean one that is in the 5-8 count). If you can secure a half dozen of these, ling pretty much go ape poo-poo over them. But, neither shrimp nor live blue crab are my number one.


makoclay said:


> Live Blue Crab - Game Over
> 
> easy to catch - just drop a well hidden trap down at the dock the night before
> easy to keep alive - will stay alive with minimal TLC even if a boat has no live well
> ...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

James Howell..... you are a sad excuse for an offshore angling brother!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Oh, I've been called worse than that.


tinyrogerd01 said:


> James Howell..... you are a sad excuse for an offshore angling brother!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm gonna sneak out with you sometime and steal your secret.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Triggerfish head


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl:


tinyrogerd01 said:


> Triggerfish head


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I'm gonna sneak out with you sometime and steal your secret.


That ornery ole boy? Naw, he ain't showing nobody!

Lot's of stuff works but on over-size spinner bait works - also works great on Mahi-Mahi. Ling are very curious fish. Often fishing in a small rainstorm is good because the ling come up to see what is making all the racket! Watch for the "V" pattern in the water and hit 'em with artificials or ... whatever.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

James Howell said:


> :rotfl:


You go ahead and laugh... I seen it with my own eyes!!

1st time I ever went offshore was on the Texan II when I was 17. I had caught a trigger fish and filleted it for bait. There was a BIG ling.. probably 70 plus pounds swimming around the boat. I bounced them triggerfish fillets on its nose and she wouldn't bite.... then accidently kicked the triggers head off into the water. Without hesitation the big Ling inhaled the head then swam off fully satisified!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

ok here is the secret. when you have found a spot you think may be holding ling rev your motors up to about 5000rpm. Then have one guy banging your old lady's pot and another guy spraying the water with the wash down hose. Now crank up some David Allan Coe ("Longhaired *******" seems to work the best) crack open a cold beer and cast a vienna sausage that you have pre stuffed full of alka seltzer into the water. Now while your waiting for the ling to show. Get out a fish whistle and start blowing it. If you cant call him in pass the whistle to your buddy and let him try. When you whistled up that 70#er grab your laser pointer and shine the laser on your bubbling vienna sausage. Once he hits it and he will its totally up to you if you want to remove the fish whistle from your mouth. Some prefer to keep blowing it while fighting the fish... Good Luck and Happy Fishing


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Aaah, I thought you were calling me a trigger fish head, which ranks right up there with some of the other animal body parts I have been called a time or two.


tinyrogerd01 said:


> You go ahead and laugh... I seen it with my own eyes!!
> 
> 1st time I ever went offshore was on the Texan II when I was 17. I had caught a trigger fish and filleted it for bait. There was a BIG ling.. probably 70 plus pounds swimming around the boat. I bounced them triggerfish fillets on its nose and she wouldn't bite.... then accidently kicked the triggers head off into the water. Without hesitation the big Ling inhaled the head then swam off fully satisified!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

If I was gonna call you a name it would be......

ChickenheadneckMother......


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Snake said:


> ok here is the secret. when you have found a spot you think may be holding ling rev your motors up to about 5000rpm. Then have one guy banging your old lady's pot and another guy spraying the water with the wash down hose. Now crank up some David Allan Coe ("Longhaired *******" seems to work the best) crack open a cold beer and cast a vienna sausage that you have pre stuffed full of alka seltzer into the water. Now while your waiting for the ling to show. Get out a fish whistle and start blowing it. If you cant call him in pass the whistle to your buddy and let him try. When you whistled up that 70#er grab your laser pointer and shine the laser on your bubbling vienna sausage. Once he hits it and he will its totally up to you if you want to remove the fish whistle from your mouth. Some prefer to keep blowing it while fighting the fish... Good Luck and Happy Fishing


But Meester Snake ... waddabout the M-80s and stuff, I mean, just don't sound right without some fire in de ho', right? Why, one time we was firing off some old flare gun cartridges past their date (cain't throw 'em away) and called up at least a 50#. 

And watch out for this guy "Tiny." He's a ling potlicker if I ever saw one! Juss kiddin' man. :brew:


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Mr. Swells you see your doing it wrong....

Your wasting those old flare gun cartridges.

You are supose to use them on the POTLICKERS!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Snake said:


> Mr. Swells you see your doing it wrong....
> 
> Your wasting those old flare gun cartridges.
> 
> You are supose to use them on the POTLICKERS!!!


Them ling potlickers in Louisiana are really something, usually an old junky inshore or Jon boat with a freakin' tuna tower, weirdest thing you ever saw. But I don't wanna keel nobody! Here's my "equalizer":

*Supply list:*
16 feet surgical tubing, the yellow elastic kind
one heavy-duty plastic funnel with a hole drilled on each side
bag of medium round balloons and a method to fill with water
Optional hunter's liquid "skunk scent" (a must for ling potlickers!)

*Method:*
Cut 16' tubing into two pieces, thread each through funnel hole halfway and tape, tie, or whatever so it won't fall apart. Now you have two 4-foot handles.

Fill balloons like with saltwater washdown pump hose, add optional peea, and tie or clip balloon.

One man each to hold each side and the third man to emplace said "ammo." Pull back all the way across the boat (it's a heck of a stretch). Let go. Save the "stink bombs" for when the target is properly in range and trajectory. 
-sammie


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

:rotfl:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Snake said:


> ok here is the secret. when you have found a spot you think may be holding ling rev your motors up to about 5000rpm. Then have one guy banging your old lady's pot and another guy spraying the water with the wash down hose. Now crank up some David Allan Coe ("Longhaired *******" seems to work the best) crack open a cold beer and cast a vienna sausage that you have pre stuffed full of alka seltzer into the water. Now while your waiting for the ling to show. Get out a fish whistle and start blowing it. If you cant call him in pass the whistle to your buddy and let him try. When you whistled up that 70#er grab your laser pointer and shine the laser on your bubbling vienna sausage. Once he hits it and he will its totally up to you if you want to remove the fish whistle from your mouth. Some prefer to keep blowing it while fighting the fish... Good Luck and Happy Fishing


:biggrin: :birthday2:biggrin:​
LMAO!!​
:cheers:U DA MAN SNAKE:cheers:​
funniest post I've seen in a long while​
I needed that :smile:​


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL. Ok, its on page 5.



tinyrogerd01 said:


> Hmmmm... that's one helluva clue....


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

James Howell said:


> All great suggestions, all work some of the time, some work most of the time, and none of them work all of the time. Its good to see my one go-to bait hasn't been mentioned, though, and it won't be.


Oh, Howell, you are a NASTY man. It just dawned on me. Yes, they eat it, but you will never see me molding it onto a hook! Well maybe for a STAR winner.


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

To bad, I was sworn to secrecy. I used to charter my fishing trips with James. It worked every time we went out. Spoiled me for life.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

James Howell said:


> All great suggestions, all work some of the time, some work most of the time, and none of them work all of the time. Its good to see my one go-to bait hasn't been mentioned, though, and it won't be.


eel


----------



## BTulloch (Jun 15, 2006)

Be careful with that speargun- option fellow on Rig 303 put of Freeport called for help when he couldn't subdue his big ling, friend jumped in, wound the wire arounf=d his wrisat just as the ling sounded.
The


----------



## BTulloch (Jun 15, 2006)

(sorry the message got off before it could be proofed)- any way fellow was lost, his body found a few hrs later. 
If its a big ling tanks are better, but then there's also the issue of whether its defined as a gamefish, in which case TP&W might outlaw anything but rod & line.
BRT


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Very small hook and no leader. Tie directly to your line with small chum type bait. throw chum and hook at same time. Fight is on. Of course live bait if you have any. 

Charlie


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

try something off the wall next time. get you a few MUSKY buzzbait/spinenrbaits and throw those.. hell, thats something they aint ever seen- and they are a curious fish so it will draw thier attention fo sho!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*nasty eels*



Bonito said:


> eel


I've got an eel in the freezer that's caught 9 ling so far. Best thing about those snakes is that you can use them over and over, even freezing them multiple times.

Another great bait would be the heads off of large table shrimp, leave them attached to the body until time to use. Put a hook in one and toss it out with 2 or 3 other heads in the direction of the fish and hold on!


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Live eels and Snapper Slappers


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Snapper Slappers work great naked! 

James I have not read all the post but just a guess, Lead Head jig with a grub Tail


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

*LMAO*



Feelin' Green said:


> All these hardheads you guys are talking about, I guess I need to work on my technique, cuz I never catch 'em. As a kid, my ol' man told me I would get a spanking if I caught them.
> 
> Man that is the funniest thing I have read in a while.
> Brought back instant memories.
> ...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Something like that, Eugene. 



Angler 1 said:


> Snapper Slappers work great naked!
> 
> James I have not read all the post but just a guess, Lead Head jig with a grub Tail


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*cobia*

Howdy,
Here's a cool shot of some ling schooling around a whale shark.
Enjoy!
Tom


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

those fish will fight each other over a cheeto tiped with a beeenie weenie.....i thought everyone knew james go to bait!!! :dance:


----------



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

*Catching Ling*

When I cant get them to bite I tease them,put the bait right in front of them then jerk it away,keep doing this and they will get mad and attack it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Awsome shot Tommy!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't know if you ever noticed, but ling will never take your lure if they are following a whale shark. I've never seen it happen. I'd love to be proven wrong here.


----------

